# Bobbi Brown



## SparklingWaves (Dec 13, 2007)

Please post all your Bobbi Brown swatches in this thread!


----------



## red (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*

*SANDSTONE*

A lovely "skin tone" blush that gives just a hint of "natural" color to the cheeks.


----------



## Fee (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*

*CLEMENTINE*

Here is another swatch of clementine blush a very pretty orange which is really good for a sunset look


----------



## toxik (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*

i have a couple too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













thats the bronzer with Pale Pink blush duo










Powder Pink, Pink, Pink Sugar Shimmerwash e/s


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows*

Split Pan Eyeshadow: Bone Shimmer Wash/Black Plum
Great for a smokey, I highly recommend


----------



## toxik (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*

Pink quartz shimmer brick





Beige Shimmer brick




Sandstone Shimmer brick




Pot Rough - Pink Raspberry


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks White Light
Bronze (Top)
Pink (Below)


----------



## red (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows*
















I've read somewhere that this color, is a best seller at BB


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Blush Swatches*


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Eyeshadows*

This is the Midnight Metallics LE.  Two of these colors became apart of the permanent Bobbi Brown collection:  Rockstar & Midnight


----------



## cherries_etc (May 6, 2009)




----------



## labellarosa (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Kesha (Jul 9, 2009)

SHIMMER BRICK

BIGGER IMAGE: http://img.makeupalley.com/9/1/3/6/1342503.JPG


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)

BOBBI BROWN CREAM BLUSH!


----------



## rosesilence (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi! Here are my bobby brown eyeshadow palettes with swatches, I hope it`ll be useful for someone.

On each palette: first photo with flash, second photo no flash natural light and third photo swatch no flash, no primer on NC20 skin (for reference)

Enjoy them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FIRST PALETTE



 

 



SECOND PALETTE



 

 



THIRD PALETTE


----------



## Guinevere (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Bobbi Brown BBU Palette*

I put a 239 brush and a Mac Lipstick beside the palette that one gets the gist of how big/small the palette is - detailed description can be found on my blog:


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 8, 2009)

can anyone help and tell me how to fix my brick,pls??
I smashed it while been traveling


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think there is a way that you CAN fix a broken shimmerbrick unless you mill it down into fine powder and then solidify it the way people do with pigments. 

Here's my BB swatches:
That's the BB Basics Eye Palette.





 L-R:
Navajo Eye Shadow








Cement Eye Shadow








Heather Mauve Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow







Mahogany Eye Shadow

That photo shows exactly how they look IRL, however the colours go on a bit different, I've only used the Heather Mauve Shimmer and that looks like this:





That's a very light swatch of it. The liner is BB's black one which happens to stay on my eyes all day even without UDPP.


----------



## Caipirinha (Sep 8, 2009)

Forest - Sage









Black Plum Mate - Black Plum Shimmer


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 9, 2009)

These are two colors I picked up from a CCO:

On the top is Bronze and the bottom color is Rose Gold (both were swatched three times-no base)


----------



## musicalhouses (Jan 12, 2010)

Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge Swatches:


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a link to my swatches of Calypso Glaze and Cabo Coral. They are shown in that order:


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Bobbi Brown Heather Mauve Shimmer Wash Eyeshadow

Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Cream Shadow in Navajo and Glacier

Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Black Mauve


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tinted Lip Balm in Rose Petal


----------



## anne082 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick*


----------



## ahhhttack (Sep 19, 2010)

Black and Black Velvet Sparkle Eye Shadows
Swatched once with sponge applicator in natural light. No base.




And blurrier to show sparkle...


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 22, 2010)

More of a close up and better shot of the BB gel liner in Black Ink.

The packaging: http://bit.ly/9F9KIV
The product: http://bit.ly/a7s9Wl
Applied: http://bit.ly/cM2QJ6

Hope that helps someone, these photos are clearer than the last ones I posted here.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bobbi Brown E/S in "Bone" and "Taupe"...Lipgloss in "Pink Beige" and photo of products on.


----------



## Ikara (Oct 20, 2010)

All pics taken on NC15/20 skin, in store lightning with flash

  	Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners:










  	Bobbi Brown cream blushes:


----------



## Ikara (Oct 20, 2010)

Cream eyeshadows

  	All pics taken on NC15/20 skin, in store lightning with flash


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 12, 2010)

Holiday 2010, Smokey and Smoldering Eye Palettes

  	Palette Exterior (same design for both):





  	Smokey Eye Palette:





  	Smokey Eye Palette Swatches: White Eye Shadow, Tin Metallic Eye Shadow, Storm Eye Shadow, Onyx Long-Wear Eye Paint
  	(NW15 skin, no base used)





  	Smoldering Eye Palette:





  	Smoldering Eye Palette Swatches: Ivory Eye Shadow, Heather Lilac Metallic Eye Shadow, Charcoal Eye Shadow, Port Long-Wear Eye Paint
  	(NW15 skin, no base used)


----------



## glowingface (Dec 8, 2010)

Bobbi Brown Day to Night Warm Eyes Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 28, 2011)

Nectar







  	Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

Above are swatches from Bobbi Brown creamy lip color in blue raspberry,soft blush, twilight, rose bud, and long wear gel eyeliner in graphite




  	Above are swatches from the Bobbi Brown Nude Eye palette which contains Navajo/Pebble, Chino/Beige Linen Wash and Maple Sugar/Caviar duos




  	From top to bottom is Bobbi Brown lip color in blush, creamy lip color in bronzed pink, lip liner in cocoa and lipliner in blush. 



  	Above from Left to right I have the Sheer pressed powder in soft sand, the foundation stick in warm sand,  lipcolor in soft rose and sheer lipgloss in popsicle.




  	Above from left to right are Bobbi Brown Metallic lipcolor in Gilded rose, lipcolor in heather mauve, and Creamy lipcolor in baby


----------



## soco210 (May 2, 2011)

Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Color SPF 12 - BARE PINK









  	Bobbi Brown Metallic Long-Wear Cream Eye Shadow in Antique Gold


----------



## divaster (May 8, 2011)

Bobbi Brown - Bare to Bold e/s palette. The Navajo doesn't show up on my skin very well.


----------



## soco210 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bronze Tortoise Shell Eye Palette


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bobbi Brown Dual Ended Eye Liners

  	Chocolate/Bronze










  	Caviar/Gold


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 16, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 31, 2012)

Caviar Ink


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 30, 2012)

Shimmer Brick in Tawny.


----------



## soco210 (Aug 12, 2012)

BB Cream - FAIR








  	Turquoise Nail Polish





  	Twilight Nail Polish





  	Twilight Night Shimmer Ink








  	Honeysuckle, Evening Rose Lip Gloss





  	Pink Sunset, Twilight Shimmer Gloss




  	Desert Twilight Eye Palette








  	Pink Truffle, Honeyed Tea Creamy Color for Lips & Cheeks




  	Bronzer Blush Duo











  	Bronzed Heather, Firefly High Shimmer Lip Gloss


----------



## Talasia (Aug 29, 2012)

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow 5 Eggplant​


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 9, 2012)

Desert Twilight Palette:











  	Rich Caviar Eye Palette (Holiday 2012):


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 29, 2013)

[h=3]Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Color Old Hollywood[/h]


----------

